# She's here!!



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok guys here she is alayah Malina Uttech. 

7 pounds 3.8 oz
19" even.

Took about an hour into the pushing.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Congrats on the daughter!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Congratulations! Shes very cute!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Congratulations, pretty momma and fry


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, I took that picture like right after she was handed I her. She was balling and I told her to smile lol. Anyways all is well and right now she is getting her very first bath. 

She has a nice set of lungs on her because man this little girl can scream.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Congratulations, where's my blunt, oops , I mean cigar. lol


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition 

also a big :hbd: to the little one


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Congrats Corey!


----------



## Neesha (Aug 20, 2012)

Congrats on the pretty baby 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

Aaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

congrats cory see now you have your own lil fry =)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well... Alright!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Congrats cory, having three baby siblings I know how cute they can be. But man they are anoying some times


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there is the most magnificient gift one could ever receive....she is beautiful..
congratulations to you and your lady cory...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there is the most magnificient gift one could ever receive....she is beautiful..
congratulations to you and your lady cory...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone, here she is all cleaned up.










So far she's doing very good and is healthy. And we can go home tomorrow. Now I just gotta figure out how the heck I'm going to get the car seat in my car lol. If I wasn't so broke I'd go home and get my suv so it looks like we are going to pack ourselves in the Saturn I didn't think it threw when I took the car lol.


----------

